# Two 1965 Stingray Survivors from the Chicago suburbs



## 60sstuff (Sep 7, 2022)

I have a May ‘65 and a June ‘65 in their Factory Original Paint “Radiant Coppertone”.
Both these 65’s have Original chrome throughout, white tufted Stingray saddles and Original tires.
Both these long frame Stingrays came out of neighboring cities and still wear their cool Decals and Stickers applied back in the day.

The EA = May 26, 1965 Coppertone was Originally sold out of Park Bike Shop in Evergreen Park Illinois.
It has a water transfer decal on the top tube showing the bicycle registration of 1966-67.
There is a really neat sticker of the dealer on the seat tube.

This bike is still using the front Center Stamp S-7.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 7, 2022)

The other ‘65 Coppertone is a FA = June 18, 1965.
This bike has two very cool stickers on the seat tube.

Top sticker is ”Jim’s” Beverly Bicycle Shop in Chicago.
Bottom sticker is Serviced by - Wheelsport.

This ‘65 is usually hanging from the ceiling, but had it down recently for a cleaning.

One month later and this bike came with the rare (Reverse Stamp) Side Stamp S-7.
This front wheel with the reverse stamp was only a 2 to 3 month example.

I absolutely love these old Decals and Stickers as they add character and history to a bicycle.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 7, 2022)

Wow! Stunning pair! Congrats!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 7, 2022)

UNBELIEVABLE. An old kids dream bikes!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 7, 2022)

Both of those bike shops within    
1 1/2 miles from my house …. Went to both shops as a kid …. I would be interested to bring em back to the neighborhood if you decide to release them ….  Great acquisition
Bob


----------



## furyus (Sep 7, 2022)

How do these bikes stay in this condition for 60 years? Serious question. How many people buy a Sting-Ray for their kid and it never gets ridden, and then stays mint for six decades? And another serious question: how do you end up with them all, 60sstuff? At least you share them with us, so that’s cool.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 7, 2022)

thanks for sharing !! those are beautiful !


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 8, 2022)

WOW Great pics. Unbelievable condition.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 8, 2022)

Chicagoans shoot each other so no one would dare ride a bike outside.  Some make it to the suburbs where I live so we can keep them safe.


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

furyus said:


> How do these bikes stay in this condition for 60 years? Serious question. How many people buy a Sting-Ray for their kid and it never gets ridden, and then stays mint for six decades? And another serious question: how do you end up with them all, 60sstuff? At least you share them with us, so that’s cool.



Yeah ? what he said ?


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Chicagoans shoot each other so no one would dare ride a bike outside.  Some make it to the suburbs where I live so we can keep them safe.



Oh yeah it’s dangerous there huh? That’s where Ob#ma came from 🤣😂😆


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2022)

furyus said:


> How do these bikes stay in this condition for 60 years?



I would think as stated in a previous post  kids outgrew them quickly. Some kids never rode them, but more often they just graduated to a 10 speed or their older siblings bike. I'm sure some were underappreciated and just ignored but more often I imagine an neat organized  dad of the '60s just put it away in the garage once it was out grown like everything else and there it sat.


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2022)

In colder climates bikes get put away in the attic or basement for winter and sometimes never come back out but around here most bikes never get put away!


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> In colder climates bikes get put away in the attic or basement for winter and sometimes never come back out but around here most bikes never get put away!



Right ? Neighbor ?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2022)

Just incredible, congratulations!!


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 8, 2022)

very nice….Jim’s is still in buisness under new owners 20 years ago…I bought them out before they sold the buisness…and park Schwinn just closed in spring 2021….I helped him sell the place, a few pieces stashed still : ) strangely he couldn’t get bikes or parts due to Covid…. He ran it to the very last new bike then said no more And shut the doors.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 8, 2022)

furyus said:


> How do these bikes stay in this condition for 60 years? Serious question. How many people buy a Sting-Ray for their kid and it never gets ridden, and then stays mint for six decades? And another serious question: how do you end up with them all, 60sstuff? At least you share them with us, so that’s cool.



Well, I spent considerable time on the phone and the internet searching for the Best Survivor early Stingrays I could find from 1998 through 2009. I was fortunate to locate some very nice examples.
All of my bikes were obviously well taken care of by the previous owners. Plus Schwinn built a high quality bicycle. Durable paint, quality chrome and tough seats.

There are many reasons why a bicycle, muscle car or an old Daisy BB gun can survive wear and tear as I collect all of these.
Believe it or not, some people cherish what they own and take good care of it. Others are thrashed and left outside to deteriorate.
I have a couple riders, but most of my collection stays covered, as I’m just the temporary caretaker.

I love seeing other nice Original examples shown by members and I like sharing my bicycles and knowledge with everyone on this great CABE site.
We are only here for a short while, so enjoy what you can.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 8, 2022)

I bought a mint 66 blue stingray 1990s at-a garage sale….I couldn’t think as to why it was literally new but when I drove by the house later I saw the wheelchair ramp… guess the kid was injured back in the day…the family left the bike in the garage and kept it ready to ride


----------



## Jackpop (Sep 8, 2022)

*My 72 Orange Krate was sold out of Jim Beverly bike shop. I love bike shop stickers also.*


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 8, 2022)

furyus said:


> How do these bikes stay in this condition for 60 years? Serious question. How many people buy a Sting-Ray for their kid and it never gets ridden, and then stays mint for six decades? And another serious question: how do you end up with them all, 60sstuff? At least you share them with us, so that’s cool.



I saw a sad craigslist post by an old man who was selling his kid's mustang. His kid purchased it and then joined the military and died. They started it up every two weeks, but didn't drive it. It stayed in the garage absolutely mint for decades. His wife died, and he felt it was time to sell the car. Whenever I see a bike that is scratched, repainted, dented and parts replaced makes me think some kid loved the bike.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 16, 2022)

A few more photos of my EA Radiant Coppertone.
I’ve always loved the reverse screen on the chain guard that Schwinn used only on the 63-64-65 Deluxe Stingrays.

Plus an NOS Coppertone wingtip guard still in it’s heavy cardboard envelope along with the mounting hardware.
I’m not sure about the lock washer for the small rear screw, as those are not on any Stingray I’ve ever owned.

Also, a vintage spray can of Copper Lacquer paint.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 17, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> A few more photos of my EA Radiant Coppertone.
> I’ve always loved the reverse screen on the chain guard that Schwinn used only on the 63-64-65 Deluxe Stingrays.
> 
> Plus an NOS Coppertone wingtip guard still in it’s heavy cardboard envelope along with the mounting hardware.
> ...



Wow so clean really beautiful bicycle. @60sstuff  I'm going to put you on the spot. If you had to choose one bike to keep and the rest went to a museum what bike would stay with you ? I'm guessing a '64 Lime, or maybe your black '65. Either way always look forward to your post, for pics and information.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 17, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow so clean really beautiful bicycle. @60sstuff  I'm going to put you on the spot. If you had to choose one bike to keep and the rest went to a museum what bike would stay with you ? I'm guessing a '64 Lime, or maybe your black '65. Either way always look forward to your post, for pics and information.



Mr. Coaster,
That is a “spot” I won’t be in because it’s taken decades to assemble my Schwinn Stingrays and I love them all.

Thank you for the kind words!

As of today, this is the pecking order. Tomorrow, it may change.
A must is the short frame and reverse screen!

Chris.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I have a May ‘65 and a June ‘65 in their Factory Original Paint “Radiant Coppertone”.
> Both these 65’s have Original chrome throughout, white tufted Stingray saddles and Original tires.
> Both these long frame Stingrays came out of neighboring cities and still wear their cool Decals and Stickers applied back in the day.
> 
> ...



Hey Chris I posed this question in a round about way in another post but did the early short frame Stingrays come with a 5.5 inch crank? It seems like they did but was just checking as my '65 fleet had a 4.5. If they did it would explain why so many pedals didn't make it through haha


----------



## geosbike (Dec 18, 2022)

nice


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 19, 2022)

Wow what a great collection. Beautiful


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hey Chris I posed this question in a round about way in another post but did the early short frame Stingrays come with a 5.5 inch crank? It seems like they did but was just checking as my '65 fleet had a 4.5. If they did it would explain why so many pedals didn't make it through haha



The early (63 - early 65) short frame Stingrays used the 4.5 crank.
The later ‘65 and beyond used the 5.5 crank.
Here are a few Schwinn catalog charts showing the different numbers, short verses long.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> The early (63 - early 65) short frame Stingrays used the 4.5 crank.
> The later ‘65 and beyond used the 5.5 crank.
> Here are a few Schwinn catalog charts showing the different numbers, short verses long.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## indycycling (Dec 20, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> A few more photos of my EA Radiant Coppertone.
> I’ve always loved the reverse screen on the chain guard that Schwinn used only on the 63-64-65 Deluxe Stingrays.
> 
> Plus an NOS Coppertone wingtip guard still in it’s heavy cardboard envelope along with the mounting hardware.
> ...



Just seeing this for first time as saw the posting yesterday about crank arms

My collection of Stingrays has grown pretty large now and in all the bikes I've had come and go and guards that have come off for detailing, I too don't recall ever seeing that washer on the small rear guard screw either. I suspect with all the originals you've had they were not missing and this lock washer may only have been part of the package for a guard bought separately like you have here. Odd, wonder why though?


----------

